# LED Lenser H7 problem



## bedazzLED (Feb 3, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody has experienced this problem with an LED Lenser H7 headlamp, whether it is a common problem or it's a once-off and I was lucky to score a dud.

If it's a common problem then I'll have to start looking at another headlamp (Zebralight's look good).

I've had this H7 for about 12 months and it's used mainly while I'm soldering. It gives a nice floody beam and last's a long time on one set of batteries for what I use it for.

The actual head can be positioned from vertical through 90 degrees to horizontal, so it can be positioned to point exactly where you want it to shine. Problem with my one is, the mechanism that holds it in place has completely worn down and now it simply falls to the horizontal position. Totally useless.

The mechanism for holding it in place seems very flimsy indeed, and I fully suspect I'll be in the same position 12 months down the track again if this one gets fixed.

I've contacted the dealer and waiting for their response.


----------



## dom (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi mate
electrothump had the same prob - check page 2
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201250

Cheers
Dom


----------



## bedazzLED (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Dom.

Thanks for the link to that thread. I like some of the idea's on how to fix it. Seems like way better solutions on fixing the problem than what is currently on the headlamp.

Time to get the drill out :twothumbs


----------

